# Queen Anne 6 advise please!



## pirate jayne (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi, I have no idea whether I am on the right forum as this is my first forum ever!! I live on a narrowboat and at a boat gathering today bought a beautiful ueen Anne 6 stove. It seems complete but I wondered if the semi circle plate serves a purpose? It was just on the front herth bit when displayed as though it was just ornate but I thought that there may be something to close the front of the fire to enable it to draw? Any advise would be greatly appreciated. I was told that it was 1960 approx. Is there anyway you can tell if is original or a cast?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 29, 2013)

I think you are right. No experience with the stove but being a coal stove you would have to close the front to get a draft up through the coal bed.


----------



## coaly (Jun 29, 2013)

Without a picture, I'm guessing it's an air intake above the grate ? This is called secondary air.
All coal stoves burn on a grate with intake air coming up through the firebed. Unlike wood that will burn geting air from any direction, coal requires oxygen to come up through it. As the coal heats, it gives off a flamable gas that should be ignited, and burns with a blue flame above the coal bed. This is only possible whan a secondary air inlet ABOVE the firebed allows oxygen to mix with the coal gas to burn. Normally most of the oxygen is used up during combustion in the coal bed itself, so a very little amount is required to light off this gas. This blue flame adds to the heat output instead of going up the chimney without igniting. When you bank the fire, or burn it slow, the coal pile will only glow. When you give it more air for more heat, the blue flames appear. When adding coal on a small wood fire to start it, the secondary should be closed allowing as much air up through the fire to get it going.
 Opening the secondary too far will allow cooler indoor air to rush up the chimney cooling the flue, slowing the fire. This is sometimes needed after cooking to slow the draft, which slows the air coming through the coal bed. Or for longer overnight burns when a minimal fire is needed.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 29, 2013)

I believe this is the stove she has. It is an anthracite coal burner.


----------



## Billybonfire (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi Jayne and welcome,
a bit of googling and I found this -
http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/6835...urning_Stove_Falkirk_No_6_Beautiful_RARE.html
In one of the photos it shows the front pan closed.



Hope this helps.


----------



## pirate jayne (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you all!!  Yes that is the one (black) and the browner one below seems to have the plate up but any slight movement and it falls down. Any one know if that is normal or whether I am missing a clasp/latch or something?


----------



## Caedmon (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi guys, I bought my Queen 6 years ago - it has kinda rusted  slightly due to damp room but not too bad - white vinegar should shift the rust no problem. I wonder if anyone can help with where to purchase fire bricks in UK for it - and the best paint to make it look gorgeous again.

Thanks.


----------

